# Lecteur de disques magnéto-optiques



## brakhage (5 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,


J'ai depuis la fin de mes études, il y a 12 ans, un carton contenant une 20aine de disques magnéto-optiques 3"1/2 de 230 Mo et 640 Mo, dont je ne sais pas quoi faire.
En vue de m'en débarrasser, j'aimerai les transférer sur mon Mac pour ensuite les effacer et pourquoi pas les donner.

Quelqu'un par ici saurait-il où je peux trouver un tel lecteur ? Si possible en USB ?
Ou qui aurait un tel lecteur à me prêter le temps du transfert ? Sur Paris ?
En échange, je donnerai mes supports qui ne me sont plus d'aucune utilité...


Merci pour votre aide,
Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2012)

Hélas, à ma connaissance, ces lecteurs datent de trop longtemps, ils n'ont jamais existé en USB, c'était soit du SCSI pour les versions "Mac", soit du port série pour les versions PC. je vais transférer ton sujet dans Classic Mac, avec un peu de chance tu trouveras un membre collectionneur qui pourra t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2012)

un lecteur syquest ? nomai ?


----------



## brakhage (6 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hélas, à ma connaissance, ces lecteurs datent de trop longtemps, ils n'ont jamais existé en USB, c'était soit du SCSI pour les versions "Mac", soit du port série pour les versions PC. je vais transférer ton sujet dans Classic Mac, avec un peu de chance tu trouveras un membre collectionneur qui pourra t'aider.



A priori, on en trouvait encore en 2007... donc ce n'est pas si vieux. 
Si, il existe des lecteurs en USB1 et USB2, les Dynamo U et U2 par exemple.
J'ose imaginer que certains acheteurs ont conservés les leurs.

Donc, je crois les doigts, sait-on jamais... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h49 ----------




musee.informatique a dit:


> un lecteur syquest ? nomai ?



non, ça n'est pas ça.
ça ressemble à des cds épais dans des boitiers 3"1/2.
c'était vraiment intéressant à l'époque, j'en usais et abusais dans mon travail


----------



## Gooney (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Nouvel inscrit, je commence mal en contredisant Pascal77, modérateur.
J'ai effectivement dans un coin un lecteur/enregistreur SCSI en 230M mais aussi 2 lecteurs/enregisteurs Fujitsu 640M (Dyna MO640FE model ? fabriqué en 02/2000) et 1300M (Dyna MO1300FE model MDF3130EE fabriqué en 02/2000) en Firewire 400.
Si vous avez un support SCSI ou Firewire à me prêter sur lequel je puisse transférer vos données actuellement sur cartouches MO, je le ferais avec plaisir en échange de cartouches que je remettrait à zéro (désolé, rien en USB).
me contredire, ce n'est pas grave, je n'ai pas la science infuse, mais mettre ton N° de tél (ou ton adresse mail) en clair dans la partie publique d'un forum, ça, c'est très imprudent  au Nord de Paris


----------



## drs (6 Mars 2012)

a ma connaissance, Pascal a en partie raison. Il a existé deux types de disques MO: les 5,25", et les 3,5".
Il me semble que les 5,25" n'ont jamais existé en USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2012)

drs a dit:


> a ma connaissance, Pascal a en partie raison. Il a existé deux types de disques MO: les 5,25", et les 3,5".
> Il me semble que les 5,25" n'ont jamais existé en USB.



A vrai dire, j'ignorais même que les 3,5 aient existé autrement qu'en SCSI (du moins "pour Mac"), j'étais persuadé que lorsque l'USB est apparu, ils avaient déjà été enterrés par les CD-R et les graveurs associés depuis un bout de temps, moi, le dernier que j'ai utilisé (un 3,5" de 230 Mo), c'était pour la sauvegarde d'un PowerMac 6150/66 "server" en 1994 :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2012)

c'est trop récent pour moi na


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2012)

musee.informatique a dit:


> c'est trop récent pour moi na



Ah ben oui, toi, dès qu'il n'est plus question de graver le disque au moyen d'un marteau et d'un burin, c'est trop moderne, on le sait, ça !


----------



## Langellier (8 Mars 2012)

brakhage a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai depuis la fin de mes études, il y a 12 ans, un carton contenant une 20aine de disques magnéto-optiques 3"1/2 de 230 Mo et 640 Mo, dont je ne sais pas quoi faire.
> En vue de m'en débarrasser, j'aimerai les transférer sur mon Mac pour ensuite les effacer et pourquoi pas les donner.
> Quelqu'un par ici saurait-il où je peux trouver un tel lecteur ? Si possible en USB ?
> ...


Bonjour,
Je ne sais si vous avez eu satisfaction. Dans le cas contraire, j'ai un lecteur MO 3"1/2 pour 230 Mo et également un lecteur MO 5"1/4 pour 2,3 Go et inférieurs. J'habite près d'Alençon (Orne).


----------



## Haomich (19 Mars 2022)

Bonjour , je possède un disque 3.5 pouce 3m 512 F, dessus j'ai une image de bateau gravée en 1997 ...? que je voudrai recuperer pour une expo si pas effacée ? Si vous avez une solution , merci.


----------

